# Unusual British Military right angled Flashlight



## Tone90 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for the pic. That fiber is really cool. Love the inspection mirrors.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi.

The part number for your torch is in this pdf file, it looks like the part number is just for the standard torch, the fiber-optic and mirrors must be an add-on.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...-3qfgD&usg=AFQjCNG-gjKD1kWEnUceBhfHFwIo2XbCkg

John.


----------



## Tone90 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Tone90 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks


----------

